# Noch 'ne Vorstellung...



## Dodi (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!

Jetzt bin ich schon fast 2 Wochen "User" und hab mich noch nicht vorgestellt - man möge mir deswegen nicht böse sein!

Ich bin 43 Jahre alt, verheiratet und heiße Dodi, komme aus dem hohen Norden: Hamburg, der schönen grünen Stadt.

Zu meiner Familie gehören auch 2 Katzen und - natürlich - die Fische. Es sind etwa 25 Koi und 4 __ Störe in unserem Teich.

Neben dem Teichhobby haben mein Mann und ich noch ein neues Steckenpferd, nämlich Palmen. Davon haben wir jetzt einige in den Garten gepflanzt, die auch z. T. schon einige Winter bei uns gut überlebt haben.

So, das war's von mir - ich freue mich, dass es hier so viele nette Leute gibt, die sich hier die Mühe machen, anderen zu helfen!

Ein Foto habe ich "angehängt" - weitere folgen später.

Liebe Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

auch wenn wir das Vergnügen schon hatten   ... 

nochmal *Herzlich Willkommen *hier bei uns .


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Dodi,

auch von mir nochmal ganz offiziell: 8)

_Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! _ 


Auf viele interessante Beiträge


----------



## Bine (11. Aug. 2005)

HI Dodi , 
ein schönes Fleckchen Erde hast du dir dort geschaffen . 
Es passt alles so schön Harmonisch zusammen , wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem Teich .


----------



## Dodi (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo, Bine!

Danke Dir. Hoffentlich hast Du auch viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich - ich hab ihn (meistens jedenfalls - gibt ja auch mal Ärger mit den Fischis und so).

Hab heute mal die ersten 4 Fotos in meine Fotogalerie eingestellt - kannst sie Dir ja mal anschauen. Weitere folgen, sobald ich Zeit hab.

Auch von mir ein herzliches Re-Willkommen im Forum, auch wenn wir uns bisher noch nicht kannten!


----------



## Bine (11. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi , 
danke habe jetzt erst Spaß mit dem Neuen Teich , der andere glich eher einem Bombenkrater mit zig Fehlern drin , habe aber in der Zwischenzeit viel gelesen und gelernt und nach besten wissen einen neuen Teich gebaut .

Der Ärger mit den Fischen , Wasser , Pflanzen ist ja eigendlich eine herrausvorderung oder ?

Habe mir deine Bilder in der Gallerie angesehen , Hammer kann ich da nur sagen , vor allem die ganzen Palmen die du hast ...

Sind die alle Winterhart ? Oder stellst du sie im Winter rein


----------



## olafkoi (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi

Hab ich was falsch verstanden oder warst du net auf der Preisverleihung (inkognito)     das mit deinen 2 Wochen kommt wohl net hin  8)   

Jetzt auch dann offiziell Wilkommen im Forum 

liebe Grüße

Olaf


----------



## Dodi (12. Aug. 2005)

@ Bine

Die Palmen sind winterhart  , bedingt die, die auf der Insel ist - die kriegt dann einen Winterschutz - bei extremen Temperaturen bekommen evtl. auch die anderen einen Schutz, aber die letzten beiden Winter (bei -10°) haben sie ohne Schutz überstanden.

@ Olaf

Danke für das verspätete WILLKOMMEN!
Schau mal, von wann meine Vorstellung ist - Mai!   
Nur Bine als "Neuzugang" hat sich jetzt alles erstmal angesehen und mir darauf geantwortet.
Natürlich war ich bei der Preisverleihung und ich bin auch diejenige, die immer noch auf Deinen Besuch wartet - Du erinnerst Dich?


----------



## olafkoi (12. Aug. 2005)

@ Dodi

 und ich habe dir einen Mail gesendet weil meine Frauen alle Karten nebst deiner wechgeworfen haben.... aber nüx antwort von dir 

gruß

Olaf 

P.S. bitte neu telefonnummer für mich


----------



## Bine (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi , hätte nicht gedacht das es mittlerweile so viele Winterharte Palmen gibt   

Sieht einmalig aus , kann ich immer wieder nur sagen *daumenhoch*

WErde mich mal bei Ebay schlau machen und mir Samen besorgen


----------



## Dodi (12. Aug. 2005)

*Palmen*

Hi, Bine!

Palmen über Samen ziehen? - Na, ich weiss nicht - das dauert viiiiel zu lange. Allein die Keimung kann u. U. 1/2 Jahr dauern! Außerdem kann man so kleine Palmen, wenn sie denn etwas gewachsen sind, auch noch nicht in den Garten setzen. Sie sollten schon etwas größer sein.
Wo kommst Du denn her? Gibbes bei euch harte Winter?

Aber schau ruhig mal bei Ebay - dort findest Du bestimmt schöne Palmen - in vernünftiger Größe und zu einem guten Preis.
Besonders zu empfehlen, da sehr winterhart, ist die:

WINTERHARTE TRACHYCARPUS FORTUNEI HANFPALME - PALME -
90 CM STAMM - 160 CM REINE PALMEN HÖHE - PALMEN-DUTCHIE
	EUR 40,50   (6 Gebote)

Hab dies gerade bei Ebay gesehen. Guck Dir mal die Angebote z. B. von
"Palmen-Dutchie" an. Derjenige, wo wir viel ersteigert/gekauft haben, ist leider nicht mehr bei Ebay.


----------



## Bine (12. Aug. 2005)

HI Dodi , 
komme aus Düsseldorf wo wir warscheinlich nicht so kalt haben wie bei Euch in Hamburg   

Sieht schön aus und ist mal was anderes eine Palme im Garten   
Werde mich mal bei Ebay umschaun , vielleicht finde ich ja was passendes   

Danke dir für die Infos


----------

